# Giant Hornet vs Mantis



## Blue Tick (Nov 8, 2008)

[video=youtube;RBDdIZiSgQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBDdIZiSgQ8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Webservant (Nov 8, 2008)

That's cool. My youngest son and I caught a mantis in the yard today. We put it in a Critter Keeper and we've been feeding it all day.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 8, 2008)

The mantis is an extraordinary creature.


----------



## CDM (Nov 8, 2008)

at the soundtrack!


----------



## py3ak (Nov 8, 2008)

Too bad the mantis hadn't studied Seven Star.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 8, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Too bad the mantis hadn't studied Seven Star.



[video=youtube;QSd6zZOiuXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSd6zZOiuXI&feature=related[/video]

1:55 Mantis!

[video=youtube;BrpntJ021SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrpntJ021SY&feature=related[/video]


----------

